# Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!



## sporti2000 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kann mit vielleicht einer weiterhelfen und mir sagen, wo ich solche Schwimmhäuser in Roermond finde:

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/ruhrschleuse/bericht.php

Ich würde halt gerne von Haus aus angeln, oder mit einem Schlauchtboot etwas rausfahren. .

Danke #6


----------



## krauthi (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

das ist die anlage von marina oolderhuske in roermond


----------



## sporti2000 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

Alles klar danke. die wollten aber schon ganz schön viel Geld für so ein Haus sehen.
Ist der Bereich um dieses Haus auch fängig, weiß dass vielleicht einer aus Erfahrung?


----------



## krauthi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

fängig ??? nö
das ganze gebiet ist total überfischt   
dan suche dir lieber etwas was weiter nach nordholland rein liegt


----------



## sporti2000 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

Das ist natürlich grundsätzlich kein Problem, nur wo gibt es eine Übersicht, oder Empfehlungen, wo man sich über weitere gute Angelgebiete informieren kann.
Ich finde solche Wasserhäuser schon sehr interessant.
Ich selber komme aus Dusiburg, da wäre Venlo oder etwas nördlichere Gebiete, auch schnell erreichbar.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

Ich campe jedes Jahr in Roermon. Marina ist überfischt, doch kannst du mit dem Schlauchboot ect. auf die Maas, nur muss man die Erfahrung haben wo und wann die Fische anzutreffen sind.

MfG SpinnAngler93:vik:

Falls du genauere Fragen hast einfach melden !


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*



krauthi schrieb:


> fängig ??? nö
> das ganze gebiet ist total überfischt
> dan suche dir lieber etwas was weiter nach nordholland rein liegt


 

Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.

Roermond, Venlo und die gesamte Vis-Pass Region ist wirklich total überfischt.

Wer da noch hinfährt muss berscheuert sein oder keinen Fischereischein haben. Die 43 € sind nicht gut investiert.

Habe 2008 das letzte mal in dieser Region geangelt. 2009 werde ich mich auf Seen in NRW konzentrieren. Die haben viele Fische und man hat eine riesige Auswahl. Kostet natürlich etwas mehr aber das Wichtigste ist man fängt auch deutlich besser!!!

Aber wie es beim Angeln so ist. Jeder muss es selbst entscheiden!!!


----------



## eddyguru (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Roermond, Venlo und die gesamte Vis-Pass Region ist wirklich total überfischt.
> 
> Wer da noch hinfährt muss berscheuert sein oder keinen Fischereischein haben. Die 43 € sind nicht gut investiert.


 

Dat ist ja schon nen hartes Brot!
Komisch das es trotzdem Leute gibt,die fast bei jedem Trip ihre Raubfische fangen:gMan muss nur nen bissel Plan und gesunde Füße haben!

gruß|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Roermond, Venlo und die gesamte Vis-Pass Region ist wirklich total überfischt.
> 
> Wer da noch hinfährt muss berscheuert sein oder keinen Fischereischein haben.



Hey 
ich fange da 
Wenn man sich Gedanken macht, was die anderen nicht tun, dann fängt man auch.


----------



## sporti2000 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*



krauthi schrieb:


> fängig ??? nö
> das ganze gebiet ist total überfischt
> dan suche dir lieber etwas was weiter nach nordholland rein liegt



Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, welche Gebiete in Nordholland sind denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## krauthi (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

zb www.vlietlanden.nl


gruß Krauthi
PikePoint


----------



## Geiser (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

moin moin echt intressanter park nur wie isen das da mit fisch pass reicht da üner all der normale visspass??? 

falls du schon mal da warst kannst du mir bestimmt auch sagen ob da en boot vom park aus zu bekommen ist oder ob man das selber mit bringen muss ??

mfg geiser


----------



## Geiser (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Roermond, Venlo und die gesamte Vis-Pass Region ist wirklich total überfischt.
> 
> ...


----------



## masel (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

Hallo,
da du hier gerade deine 3 gefangene Hechte anprallst, wollte ich kurz fragen ist es allgemein verboten in Holland auf Hecht zu angeln oder darf man sie nur nicht dem Wasser entnehmen. Was ihr ja wohl nicht macht denke ich!?!?!?
Der Aal ist ab diesem Jahr auch komplett geschützt.
Nur zur Info.


----------



## Geiser (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Roermond vom Haus aus Angeln!*

Ne Hechte müssen wieder zurück gesetzt werden was wir natürlich auch machen das ist mir auch viel zu schade um den Fisch naja und mit den aalen ist mir auch bewusst aber da mir der aal auch garnicht schmeckt setzt ich den auch immer wieder zurück 

mfg geiser 


Psrallen war das auf jeden fall net mit den hechten


----------

